# 100mg dianabol/day



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Potentially how long could a non-drinker be able to pop 100mg day without any issues? I need a month or so break from injecting soon and want to bridge with a high dose of dbol before continuing cycle proper.

Is there any real difference between say 60mg (which I've done before) and 100mg?


----------



## yoohoo1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Never heard of anyone doing this dose. But then how big are you?


----------



## poker face (Jul 11, 2010)

thats far too much ,its not just about being a non drinker its about the etrogen reated sides that 100,gs per day will/can cause ,you say you need a months break from injections ? how long you been on cycle for ? also how about a pct lol.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I have heard of people doing up to 100mg with no issues, iirc there was a member on MT that was on this dose for 9 months... But for 90% of us that wouldn't be ok, to answer the question were all different but imo if you have not been putting your liver under stress recently then you'd be ok for a month with no alcohol etc


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

wasn't jim on this? or was it 100mg naps?


----------



## poker face (Jul 11, 2010)

^^^ there is a difference between 100mgs dbol and 100mgs anadrol per day ,mg for mg dbol is alot stronger.


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> wasn't jim on this? or was it 100mg naps?


im sure it was both at the same time lol


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

Why do you need a month break from injecting? I don't really see a valid reason for doing that to be honest.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bassline boy said:


> ive known guys run this mg but dont know how they do it 40mg makes me go nuts and bp is so high nose bleeds sweats not good for me.
> 
> *but its only like taking 2 oxys a day and i know lads on 3 of them a day!!*


Someone once told me they was on 200mg Naps and 200mg Dbol...

They must of been nuts! :wacko:

EDIT meant 200mg Naps and 100mg Dbol


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Someone once told me they was on 200mg Naps and 200mg Dbol...
> 
> They must of been nuts! :wacko:


Pancake liver...


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

BBK said:


> Pancake liver...


In fact i wrote that down wrong was 200mg Naps + 100mg Dbol


----------



## poker face (Jul 11, 2010)

All4n said:


> Why do you need a month break from injecting? I don't really see a valid reason for doing that to be honest.


neither do i or neither do i understand why he wnats too ,the statment he made about needing a months break from injecting says that he dont know what he is doing ,i may be wrong but i would like to know what his cycle has been /ect


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> In fact i wrote that down wrong was 200mg Naps + 100mg Dbol


Yeh it was peahead. He's a right oxy addict


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

yoohoo1 said:


> Never heard of anyone doing this dose. But then how big are you?


Probably not big enough for such a high dose, but then I'm an idiot. 5' 4 and after dropping 10 pounds in the last month 195 Ibs. Somewhere in the region of 13-14% bf.



poker face said:


> thats far too much ,its not just about being a non drinker its about the etrogen reated sides that 100,gs per day will/can cause ,you say you need a months break from injections ? how long you been on cycle for ? also how about a pct lol.


Already on letro. 16-17 weeks now, coming up to the end of my tren supply and will be switching to deca+test again after the bridge. Won't be a PCT, I'll be cruising once this cycle is over.

----

I get on very well with dbol. Other than acne I usually have little sides from it. Nothing that an A.I can't sort.



All4n said:


> Why do you need a month break from injecting? I don't really see a valid reason for doing that to be honest.


Sick of injecting is a good valid reason. Need a 4-6 week break from it without stopping and going on PCT. Only way to do that is an oral bridge.


----------



## poker face (Jul 11, 2010)

siphil ,how old are you mate? your runing 19 nor steroids for along time there ,thats going to lead to super hpta shut down ,hope you know what your doing to your natural test production mate.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Suprisingly I have run in excess of 100mg dbol per day before

was no big deal TBH


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

poker face said:


> siphil ,how old are you mate? your runing 19 nor steroids for along time there ,thats going to lead to super hpta shut down ,hope you know what your doing to your natural test production mate.


35. Old enough now to not really care and will be happy to stay on TRT.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Suprisingly I have run in excess of 100mg dbol per day before
> 
> was no big deal TBH


Yeah but your not human joe.:laugh:


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

SiPhil said:


> 35. Old enough now to not really care and will be happy to stay on TRT.


Even though you're already sick of jabbing?

Not actually against anything you're saying here mate just thought it was funny how you said the above :thumbup1:

1-2ml of test a week = one jab. No big deal imo, altho i do agree it gets a bit tedious so fair enough i guess. I'd probably rather bridge of something like 100mg Var tho.

I tried 100mg dbol once, can't remember how long but not very long as was constantly getting dizzy/sick spells especially in gym. Prob blood pressure and generally felt unwell. Liver was fine tho but that's not to say yours will be. My liver values were slightly raised after 3 weeks of 100mg oxy/100mg winny ED and 30mg dbol preworkout (been doing the dbol for many months). But the results were nothing to worry about and came down not long after stopping. My biggest concern would be blood pressure, appetite and general well being when thinking of orals.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

jw007 said:


> *Suprisingly* I have run in excess of 100mg dbol per day before
> 
> was no big deal TBH


 :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

Yes iv done 100+mg of dbol (along side 2g of test) with no problems!

The only way you will know is to try it!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

yoohoo1 said:


> Never heard of anyone doing this dose. But then how big are you?


 lol i only run dbol at 100mg a day never less the sweet spot is 100mg!



SK-XO said:


> wasn't jim on this? or was it 100mg naps?


 it was both



poker face said:


> ^^^ there is a difference between 100mgs dbol and 100mgs anadrol per day ,mg for mg dbol is alot stronger.


true id rather run dbol tho


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Suprisingly I have run in excess of 100mg dbol per day before
> 
> was no big deal TBH


its the lowest it should be run imo


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> its the lowest it should be run imo


don't you find the lethargy kills u though ??

and back pumps. and shin pumps ??

seriously struggle to stay out of bed being a lazy barsteward on 50mg!


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

All4n said:


> Even though you're already sick of jabbing?
> 
> Not actually against anything you're saying here mate just thought it was funny how you said the above :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


Yeah, even though I'm sick of jabbing. Problem is I've been injecting twice a week so that hasn't been helping. Become somewhat of a chore for me last couple of weeks. I don't get on well with tren and my training has suffered and haven't been feeling too good for a while. So my reasoning for the bridge was to get the tren out of my system, start feeling good again and start up fresh with deca/test (get on better with deca) jabbing once a week. But I want to make some considerable gains during the bridge to make up for the minimal gains during the unplanned cut from the last couple of months.

I've never had appetite issues on dbol. I doubt 100mg would make me feel as bad as only 400mg tren does.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Themanabolic said:


> don't you find the lethargy kills u though ??
> 
> and back pumps. and shin pumps ??
> 
> seriously struggle to stay out of bed being a lazy barsteward on 50mg!


Ive not used Dbol for years but when i did i was like bloody superman!

Never tired, when i get down to 10% and start to super bulk i may try a heavy cycle something like:

700mg- 1g Test

500mg Tren

and maybe up to 60-70mg Dbol.. have ran at 50mg with nothing but great effect


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Themanabolic said:


> don't you find the lethargy kills u though ??
> 
> and back pumps. and shin pumps ??
> 
> seriously struggle to stay out of bed being a lazy barsteward on 50mg!


no i feel alive! amaizing! happy all day! and i feel strong even when not in the gym


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> no i feel alive! amaizing! happy all day! and i feel strong even when not in the gym


How do u split the dosings then dick 'ed ???

might give it a try ...


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

your too small lol stick to anavar only cycles dik ed!

all diff some times 50/50 other times 5x20mg.... all depends


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Bunch of abusers,not big and its not clever.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

pea head said:


> Bunch of abusers,not big and its not clever.


ooooooooooowwww run out of naps? you dirty roiding cnut!


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> your too small lol stick to anavar only cycles dik ed!
> 
> all diff some times 50/50 other times 5x20mg.... all depends


ill give it a go.. if i feel any death ill lower the dose

cheers jim! would rep u but apparently ive gotta spread the love ..


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ok just to clear this up i said that is what i do or would do im saying to do it but if you do you will see what i mean


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> 50mg's giving you bad pumps and lethargy so you're doubling the dose lol


yeah,

buuut.. if the sides are the same or only a little more, and i get bigger, then i'll like it, if not, I will stop !


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> ok just to clear this up i said that is what i do or would do im saying to do it but if you do you will see what i mean


yeah yeah i know, u told me to do it.

there fore i feel obliged to do it.

:thumbup1:


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

I have run more than 100 mg's dbol with only disturbed sleep pattern but would not recommend this to newby's lol


----------



## bigdav13 (Mar 30, 2010)

im on 40mg training days and 30mg rest days and cant even ride me bike to work with out a mega leg pump ! good stuff !

kick Oxy's ass !!!!!


----------



## brockles (Jun 23, 2009)

poker face said:


> ^^^ there is a difference between 100mgs dbol and 100mgs anadrol per day ,mg for mg dbol is alot stronger.


mg for mg SD is *alot* stronger than both!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> cool, I might run my last two weeks of winny at 100 but I've been told 100's not much different from 50


winny is worse at this dosage lol i wouldnt doit my self lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

cellmore said:


> I have run more than 100 mg's dbol with only disturbed sleep pattern but would not recommend this to newby's lol


lol ok if it looks like i am saying newbs should run 100mg a day then sory lol didnt mean to make it look like that lol this is for more exp jucers


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol ok if it looks like i am saying newbs should run 100mg a day then sory lol didnt mean to make it look like that lol this is for more exp jucers


so what are you saying then jimmy ??

If your planning a first cycle oral only,

do 100mg, not for the standard 6weeks but 10-12 ?

:beer:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

i know people who have consumed 100-200mg dbol aday:whistling:


----------



## harris112 (Aug 3, 2010)

just about to start my first cycle was bricking it about taking 30 mgs dbol made me feel much better


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Khaos said:


> i know people who have consumed 100-200mg dbol aday:whistling:


Were the gains worth the stress on the liver?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Appetite suppression is biggest problem with orals for me.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Appetite suppression is biggest problem with orals for me.


same er i just run ghrp6


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

100mg . youd be holding more water than all of thames water reservoirs!


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Khaos said:


> i know people who have consumed 100-200mg dbol aday:whistling:


One of my friends been doin this also he survived so i guess it's allright.

But on the other hand i am an abuser and 60mg dbol give me gyno and BP problems on first few days.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> 100mg . youd be holding more water than all of thames water reservoirs!


water is good! the more water the heavyer you are ther for the stronger you will be hence the weight lifted will be greater? ther by putting more stress on the muscle forcing it to grow more than it would

plus the joints are lubed up better


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

just to add this when i ran 200mg a day total orals i had to drop all orals as felt like i was going to die after 10days but i find the 100mg dbol is g8!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> Why does being heavier due to water retention make you stronger? I know water retention is good for joint health with heavy weights tha's all I know!


because i said so


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

ruaidhri said:


> Why does being heavier due to water retention make you stronger? I know water retention is good for joint health with heavy weights tha's all I know!


Water around the joints, so less stress on them which allows you to shift more weight.

I'm not holding much water at the moment, been on nolva for a month before switching to letro a month ago to combat prog gyno. I won't mind if a high dose starts adding some water, I need it since my joints are aching a little from the letro and it will help my niggling shoulder injury.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

look at Terry Holland he come in to wsm heavy and got 3rd dieted down for fitness and come real low dont think he placed?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SiPhil said:


> Water around the joints, so less stress on them which allows you to shift more weight.
> 
> I'm not holding much water at the moment, been on nolva for a month before switching to letro a month ago to combat prog gyno. I won't mind if a high dose starts adding some water, I need it since my joints are aching a little from the letro and it will help my niggling shoulder injury.


its not just this when you are heavyer you are stronger, the more you weigh the lighter the weight lifted becomes


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

well with out going in to it too deep if you lift 200kg at a body weight of 90kg this is more of a % of your body weight then if you weighed 110kg this is why ther are weight classes?

not sure i explained that well lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

well the main reason dbol makes you so strong so fast is water weight thats why its easy come easy go with dbol oxy?

all jmo not fact... well maybe fact but this is just from my experiance


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

\ said:


> well the main reason dbol makes you so strong so fast is water weight thats why its easy come easy go with dbol oxy?
> 
> all jmo not fact... well maybe fact but this is just from my experiance


Both are quite meaty androgens aswell, androgens are known for increasing strength...

I know water definately comes into play! But I'm currently on 50mg dbol, but running letro also, so water will be minimal, and it looks that way too!

And my strength is definitely up!


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Reading this thread makes me wonder the flaming i had telling i did a bit above 2 grams per week last blast  ?!


----------



## carl stull (Jul 22, 2010)

ruaidhri said:


> Why does being heavier due to water retention make you stronger? I know water retention is good for joint health with heavy weights tha's all I know!


The water helps your muscles contract more forcefully. Creatine does the same thing, just not to the extent that highly androgenic steroids will.


----------



## carl stull (Jul 22, 2010)

I like my dbol at around 40-50mg a day.... once I hit 60 the sides were getting pretty bad


----------



## Bollen (Jun 2, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> I know what you are saying but surely increased bodyweight only makes you stronger due to the increase in muscle tissue? and in terry hollands case he probs wasn'tm as strong cos he lost a little muscle dieting?


It's a fact that more water in the muscles makes you stronger. And also... weight do add to strength even tho it ain't muscle tissue... at least up to a point. Why do you think powerlifters are fat? I can say from experience that as soon as i put some fat on I got very much stronger. Same with water... after a day of good carb-up and water intake that is ridiculous I'm superman in the gym as compared to if I kept the carbs and water intake low the day before the workout. I try to stay away from AI's as long as possible because as soon as I start taking them and **** out a few kg of bodyweight I'm weaker in the gym.... and I train for strength not bb so that facks me up.

I'm not sure about the science behind it but I think the water(and also fat) in the muscle adds some leverage to the muscle fibers.


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol ok if it looks like i am saying newbs should run 100mg a day then sory lol didnt mean to make it look like that lol this is for more exp jucers


X2 agreed. i think ppl dont realize that you CAN take dbol in mega doses once you know the effects they have on you.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

cellmore said:


> X2 agreed. i think ppl dont realize that you *CAN take dbol in mega doses once you know the effects they have on you*.


thats what i mean buddy spot on way to put it lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Mikazagreat said:


> Reading this thread makes me wonder the flaming i had telling i did a bit above 2 grams per week last blast  ?!


maybe as they thought your size didnt warrent it? not that im saying mine dose


----------



## arnold84 (Apr 14, 2008)

anyone had any luck running dbol prework only? im think of taking 30mg 2hours before training on workout days. Also does this avoid the major sides of dbol? (bloating etc)


----------



## Bollen (Jun 2, 2009)

arnold84 said:


> anyone had any luck running dbol prework only? im think of taking 30mg 2hours before training on workout days. Also does this avoid the major sides of dbol? (bloating etc)


Yup I have. As low as 10mg an hour before workout and I feel a difference. Better, harder muscle contractions. No bloat what so ever but I only do three training sessions a week.


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

Used 30mg preworkout for months on end in the past. It defianlty gave better pumps and small strength increase with no sides at all. Anything above 30mg i'd get dizzy spells/head rushes tho and any more than 3 x week i;d get gyno.


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Starting 100mg a day today a few weeks earlier than planned. Got them in my hands and can't wait until my injectables are used up. Some of you know how it is...

What's the best way of taking 100mg? I downed 50mg about 3 hours ago and just downed another 50mg ready for some hard training in a while. I'm a little wary of taking them all in one, but on the other hand don't like spreading them out throughout the day.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

I recently took 50mg for four weeks, my blood pressure went through the roof and I had constant tiredness and dizzy spells, was very unpleasant! Now take 20mg with no problems.

100mg is not a bridge by the way, its a cycle.

SD


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I get such bad indigestion on dbol, I can't touch it.....


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm feeling bloody good at the moment. Nice change from feeling like cack for 2 months because of tren.

Love dbol long time.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I loved dbol @50mg/day. Anadrol @100mg/day didn't compare imo.

I know that wasn't what the thread was about, but just saying as i was ready things on this about anadrol.

How different is 50mg going to be from 100mg (dbol).


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

If Your D-bol is not under dosed stick to 50 mg I read on allot of sites & in books there is not much added benefit to go higher than 50 mg a day

Plus if you just want to bridge a cycle & keep your gains for a month just use 10 mg a day

Don't damage your liver you can't get another one easy use Milk Thistle & Liv-52


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> Starting 100mg a day today a few weeks earlier than planned. Got them in my hands and can't wait until my injectables are used up. Some of you know how it is...
> 
> What's the best way of taking 100mg? I downed 50mg about 3 hours ago and just downed another 50mg ready for some hard training in a while. I'm a little wary of taking them all in one, but on the other hand don't like spreading them out throughout the day.


Use one hour before you train will give you a great boost for your work out

half life on Dbol is about four & half to six hours I would do the other one first thing in the morning


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Not a good sign today. Same two doses today and now have a stinkin' high blood pressure headache. Will buy a big box of celery in the morning and see how it goes.

Great workout yesterday though, had energy I haven't had for a while.


----------



## Mr.Reiny (Aug 10, 2010)

Jimbo 1 said:


> If Your D-bol is not under dosed stick to 50 mg I read on allot of sites & in books there is not much added benefit to go higher than 50 mg a day
> 
> Plus if you just want to bridge a cycle & keep your gains for a month just use 10 mg a day
> 
> Don't damage your liver you can't get another one easy use Milk Thistle & Liv-52


^^ This. There's really no point in using more than 50mgs ed.


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Mr.Reiny said:


> ^^ This. There's really no point in using more than 50mgs ed.


Source that proves there's no gains over 50mg? Doubt there is one.

Headaches are gone thanks to plenty of celery and green tea. Did drop down to 80mg the day after the headaches started while giving the tea and celery a chance to start working. Did the trick, thankfully.

Best of all, my appetite is up, which is a little suprising at these doses. Never had appetite issues on dbol before, but also never gone any higher than 60mg a day and that was only for a few weeks at the start of this cycle.


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

bump for a rather interesting thread


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

Lol


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

my BP would be through the roof on 100mg..... gains would be great however i dont think id be ble to stop the nosebleeds


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm on 80mg ed right now and have also just added 50 oxys ed aswell aha. surprisingly iv got no side effects. the pumps are insane though and my appetite is through the roof.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

ran it at 100mg for 8 weeks and was more than disappointed, I hate dbol as a rule now. Had no negative sides so to speak certainly no bp issues that was normal (for me)


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Pointless.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

RowRow said:


> ran it at 100mg for 8 weeks and was more than disappointed, I hate dbol as a rule now. Had no negative sides so to speak certainly no bp issues that was normal (for me)


why do you hate it now mate?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> why do you hate it now mate?


it killed my appetite, gave me gyno and bloated me to ****! would rather slam 250mg of anadrol down my neck anyday. strength barely increased! fcuk i'd rather go with bolasterone than dbol tbh


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

RowRow said:


> it killed my appetite, gave me gyno and bloated me to ****! would rather slam 250mg of anadrol down my neck anyday. strength barely increased! fcuk i'd rather go with bolasterone than dbol tbh


funnily enough 20mg ed killed my appetite completely but 80mg ed has it through the roof! I get gyno from dbol too so thats why arimidex is key


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> funnily enough 20mg ed killed my appetite completely but 80mg ed has it through the roof! I get gyno from dbol too so thats why arimidex is key


Or i could use anadrol and not need arimidex and save money and buy more anadrol or tren? oooh yeah tren sounds good!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Or i could use anadrol and not need arimidex and save money and buy more anadrol or tren? oooh yeah tren sounds good!


lol, cost isn't a problem for me though so it's cool  I'll leave the tren for you big boys aha


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Headaches are due to blood pressure, and blood pressure is usually due to estrogen bloat. That's why you don't really get headaches from anavar or winstrol

It doesn't really matter how muscular or skinny you are - everybody's liver is similar. You can't get away with more dianabol by being muscular.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Zorrin said:


> Headaches are due to blood pressure, and blood pressure is usually due to estrogen bloat. That's why you don't really get headaches from anavar or winstrol
> 
> It doesn't really matter how muscular or skinny you are - everybody's liver is similar. You can't get away with more dianabol by being muscular.


no but 100mg of dbol is fine on the liver as study's have shown.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> lol, cost isn't a problem for me though so it's cool  I'll leave the tren for you big boys aha


Its not that cost is an issue more i'd rather invest my gear money on gear I like


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

to those than run 100mg or more dbol, is that alongside a normal cycle of test/whatever?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Scottswald said:


> to those than run 100mg or more dbol, is that alongside a normal cycle of test/whatever?


That was alonside test and tren.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Too much IMO.


----------

